# More from the stream



## Mikez (Nov 18, 2017)

This is what the stream looked like before the rain. Looking upstream from the remains of the old dam. Most of the view would have been under a mill pond for much of the 19th century. In modern times the brook is usually 3 times the size shown here. Drought and beaver dropped the stream enough enough to expose new bottles. 


After I extracted the bottles laying exposed in the stream, I looked along the shore. I found a bunch of jars and beverage bottles in the shore mud exposed by past floods.


I also probed the stream bank with my shovel.

This tumbled out in like my third scoop.

More to come, maybe after kids go to bed.


----------



## cool63truck (Nov 18, 2017)

Those are cool, now I gotta go stream scavenging!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanielinAk (Nov 18, 2017)

Dude that is flipping awesome. Can’t wait to to see more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RelicRaker (Nov 18, 2017)

Wow that's a LOT of embossing. Cool finds!


----------



## Mikez (Nov 18, 2017)

Rising water and cold temp put wading on the back burner but I tried some digging in a gravel bank where the brook first enters the old pond bed.

You can see the stream in the background and upper right tree roots show current surface. Surprisingly large bottles intact in the gravel.

Punkatasset Farm quart. Concord Ma. Turn of century dairy farmon site of hill local tradition holds the Minutemen gathered there to await the British. 
Farm would have been about 6 miles from where found, 2 stops away on the trolley line...


----------



## Mikez (Nov 18, 2017)

A few more random. Clear fancy food jar (olives?), unmarked patent with glue or something, a side marked only Foley...


----------



## Mikez (Nov 18, 2017)

Frank Jones Brewing Portsmouth NH but probably bottled in satellite plant in Boston at end of 19th century. The hole in the bank is the cavity that was a sealed empty metal container completely rusted away. Only mineral deposits marked the actual container itself.



Even found what I believe is a turn of century ketchup bottle with early screw thread. No pic of the bottle but I can if anyone's interested. It's plain colorless. The pipe bowl landed there, not posed. You can see the gravel is full of charcoal and plaster and bits of coal and slag.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 18, 2017)

Looks like a good spot to find bottles. Nice finds. The Foley is common, I find those here in Michigan often. LEON.


----------



## Mikez (Nov 19, 2017)

hemihampton said:


> Looks like a good spot to find bottles. Nice finds. The Foley is common, I find those here in Michigan often. LEON.



Yah I've got 2 Foleys already from very small area. Cool little bottles. I like em.
I guess it must have been a popular product. I know it was shipped all over. Such a tiny amount of stuff in each bottle. Hard to believe it was worth it to go to the effort to make and fill such a tiny bottle. At least it must have been easy to ship. 30 miles into the country side west of Boston is far for a Chicago made glass bottle.


----------



## RelicRaker (Nov 19, 2017)

Sweet finds. And a pipe bowl is always a nice bonus.


----------



## Mikez (Nov 19, 2017)

I have quite a few that I have no in situ shots. I've kinda lost track which was dug and which was on the bank and which in the water.
I arranged a few in rough groups to show off.
First, brown local medicines. There was a 3rd Johnson's on left which I cropped out as too scratched up. Johnson's was a well known shop right up the street for years. 
I don't know anything about Father Johns but that the bottle is common. Cool bottle, I like it, but too tippy to be displayed standing.


----------



## coldwater diver (Nov 19, 2017)

You have found some nice bottles there! Keep digging before the freeze, good luck, keep us posted. 
I think by the look of the soil its a much bigger dump.          Kevin


----------



## Mikez (Nov 19, 2017)

In random order: a couple cool brokes I couldn't resist bringing home. Large sized Hartshorn Family medicine and condensed coffee from Oriental Tea Company. If you have visited Boston in the past 125 years, you have probably seen the giant steamimg tea pot of Oriental Tea Company. It has been a land mark forever.


----------



## botlguy (Nov 19, 2017)

Terrific post, keep them coming. It's obvious we're being entertained.
Jim S


----------



## Mikez (Nov 19, 2017)

A few of the better looking embossed medicines. Hartshorns are wicked common around here. One of the first I ever found. They turn up at every place old enough. 
Interesting to have 3 flavor extracts in such a small area. Maybe that's normal, I'm still learning. 
The Burnets look identical but up close they are quite different. One mold was clearly newer and sharper and appears to be manufactured different. Curious what the age range is.


----------



## onemorehobby (Nov 22, 2017)

Good digging!


----------



## kenaifrank (Nov 22, 2017)

That is so awesome. What a treasure.  The only thing better is finding nice nuggets in the riffles of your sluice box when gold mining.  As an added note for us "Bottle Hounds",   Now that Gold Rush is so popular in the Klondike, all the old bottle dumps are being destroyed.  What a pitty.


----------



## BF109 (Nov 22, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Fuzzie0711 (Nov 22, 2017)

Nice! I haven't been hunting in ages but I am thinking a walk by my local stream is in order!!


----------



## RelicRaker (Nov 22, 2017)

Very very cool finds! Love the meds & extracts.


----------



## Mikez (Nov 22, 2017)

Went out yesterday in the nice weather hoping to beat the frost.
Got off to a bad start. Over excited, I drove my shovel right through a large embossed medicine on my first stroke. Then it was heartbreaking broke after broke. Nice embossed beverages especially. 
Did manage a few. I like the malt bottle in particular, no matter what ebay won't pay for it.
Got a few others after I snapped this.
Still digging a low gravel bank no longer than your kitchen.


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 22, 2017)

Nice finds, yes Foley and co bottles are common, except one type their pain cure is fairly rare.  Keep digging and rooting around, the bottles coming out are the right age for some of them to be pretty valuable


----------



## splante15 (Nov 23, 2017)

Great Finds I have in the past had great luck in rivers and streams one in particular (Pawtuxet river)I have rescued over 200 bottles. Good luck and good hunting


----------



## TimT (Nov 24, 2017)

Interested in selling or do have a sight where you sell?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2017)

Nice. Very nice.


----------



## Mikez (Nov 24, 2017)

TimT said:


> Interested in selling or do have a sight where you sell?



Not currently selling anything. Collecting for my own pleasure at this point.
Someday maybe.

I would consider trade though. Anything local to central Ma is of interest especially embossed or painted label soda


----------

